# VideoStream?



## Oetzicool (3. März 2007)

Hey ich will auf meiner Website ein Video anzeigen aber ich will das es z.b. um 17 Uhr startet und wenn dann ein User draufgeht sagen wir 15 min später soll des Video nicht von neuem gestartet werden, sondern an der Stelle weitergeführt werden, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! Jetzt wollt ich wissen ob es da irgendwie ne Spezielle Funktion beim MediaPlayer gibt oder ob ich des übern nen Stream laufen lassen muss und wenn ja wie? Brauch ich dann dafür nen speziellen Webserver? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und hoffentlich bin ich hier auch im richtigen Bereich drinnen! Bin mir nicht sicher ansonsten verzeiht mir bitte  ! Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## xScape (7. März 2007)

genau sowas such ich für mein web radio^^ antwortet jetzt community!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. März 2007)

Hi,

mit einem Flash-Client könnte man Datum und Uhrzeit feststellen (Entweder clientseitig oder - sicherer - vom Server übergeben lassen) und den Stream (mp3 oder FLV-Video) entsprechend "vorspulen" (seek-Methode beim NetStream-Objekt bzw. Offset beim Sound-Objekt).

Möglichkeiten bei anderen Formaten sind zumindest mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß
.


----------

